# Magia General > Vídeos sobre magia >  Colorin book

## mayico

Amigos aquí uno de los nuegos mas trillados de la magia, pero... Es que me lo paso bomba jajajajaja.

Mas abajo está el enlace... Por cuerto, habian casi 300 personas en un salón grande.

Fallos miles pero seguro le sacais cosas que yo no vea.

----------


## Ritxi

Muy bien Máyico! Y gracias por compartirlo.
Como bien dices es un juego que hacemos muchos magos pero no todos lo hacemos igual de bien. 
Es increible la cantidad de detallitos que hay en 4 minutos.
A ver si entre todos los sacamos!

Yo aporto el primero, hace poco abrí un post sobre tocar o no al público, pues aqui hay un buen ejemplo de como se toca y cuando, y como sirve para implicar más al espectador.

----------


## Rubiolus

La verdad es que es muy divertido y lo haces muy bien, lo único que es una pena el sonido...he visto más videos tuyos con Sarapón y sois muy graciosos...enhorabuena

----------


## b12jose

No puedo verlo :(

----------


## mayico

No?? Yo si... Y no se que hacer para que lo veas jejeje

----------


## b12jose

pues ni idea pero me gustaría verlo  :Wink1:

----------


## Rubiolus

> No?? Yo si... Y no se que hacer para que lo veas jejeje


En el canal cristiano yo no pude verlo tampoco...tuve que ir directamente a youtube y buscar por Sarapín

----------


## mayico

Si... Lo subieron ellos pero si pones sarapin sale, lo que no entiendo es que no lo podais ver con el enlace que he puesto...

----------


## mayico

Mira a ver en este enlace...
Actuación benéfica de Sarapín - YouTube

----------


## sann

Super guachi, no el juego en si, sino todo en general es lo que hace de lo tuyo algo super guachi ! :P

----------


## Mago Chirleta

¡Qué maravilla! También me ha encantado el vídeo titulado "Saludos". Gente como vosotros sois un ejemplo y un estímulo para todos los que intentamos hacer reír y sorprender a los niños a través de la magia. ¡Enhorabuena!

----------


## Ritxi

Ya que no se anima nadie más, voy a enumerar unos cuantos detalles que me han gustado:

-Disfrazar al niño, le das la varita y el sombrero, eso  además de divertido le implica más. Al final se lo quitas rápidamente cuando los aplausos. Aqui se puede abrir debate sobre si regalarselo o no.

-Implicar al público, Participan todos los niños en el juego. Les preguntas si te quieren ayudar y luego dicen las palabras mágicas entre todos.

-Gag de la varita, un clásico que nunca falla, el mago se hace daño y si se lo hace el niño mejor aún.
Lo único que te diría es que lo puedes explotar más, te puede vuelver a dar otra vez o sino, a mi me funciona muy bien el tener miedo del niño. Yo lo utilizo con la bolsa y el huevo, tengo la mano dentro con el huevo y me aparto un momento antes del golpe, al final le digo que con que pase la verita cerca ya funciona la magia.

El mago falla, te equivocas y no se dibujan los animales. Esto les encanta y si además dices que la culpa es de ellos mejor todavia.

Lástima que no se ve como llamas al niño, es también un detalle muy importante que hay que saber cuidar.
A veces cuando hablas muy rápido cuesta de entenderte pero no sé si es culpa del audio.

----------


## mayico

Mil gracias a todos de verdad.
Chirlata, para mi es un estímulo tu comentario créeme. Y te digo... Que no hacemos mas de lo que ves, quiero decir, que no nos complicamos mucho mas, lo básico para nosotros si funciona es suficiente, hay mas repertorio pero de complejidad igual. Hay grandes muy grandes que esos si que son inspiración, apunta hacia ellos y subirás un poco mas.

Ritxi gracias... A ver si entre todos nos animamos.

Disfrazar al niño: el gorro ese da mucho juego y las varitas nido también. La elección no lo recuerdo pero ese chiquillo fue elegido a conciencia porque su risa era increíble. El disfrazarlo bien, y el desvestirlo rápido mientras los aplausos es para no recibir los aplausos y luego tener que improvisar algo en la relajación de los aplausos mientras le quito la chaqueta y el gorro y la varita... Al hacerlo así, recibe sus aplausos, se marcha y comienzo con lo que siga sin un parón de 10 segundos (mucho) que mas o menos es lo que se tarda en quitar y guardar, y me ahorro el despedir al espectador diciendo, venga hasta luego o volviendo a pedir un aplauso para él...
Respecto a regalarle, decirte que bueno, eso no se lo puedo regalar, pero se pueden regalar varitas sencillas o de cartulina, mas un gorro, aunque no soy partidario del regalo. Como sabes trabajo en colegios problemáticos y lo que he aprendido bien es a utilizar un material que no es mío y a devolverlo, y eso es lo que se enseña de esta forma. Si te encuentras en las fiestas que se lo quiere quedar, sin importancia se lo quitas, pides aplauso, y fin, sin mas, sus papas eligen despues si hacerlo caprichoso o no. 
Si se le regala, das casi por lógico que cada uno que sube merece un regalo y lo peor, que cada mago que actúe en otra ocasión se encuentre en si regalar o no para se mejor que el otro, ya que los niños se encargarían de recordárselo. (opinión propia jeje)
No es que no lo haya hecho nunca, pero si lo hago sería con un globo, y sabiendo que despues del show hago globos a todos.

De los demás puntos hablamos luego... Jejeje

----------


## MagDani

Hola Jesús, muy bien.
A mi no me gusta regalar nada, a no ser que sea un sombrero de papel que producen ellos mismos, pero nada mas.
Como dice Ritxi, podías reforzar el tema del daño en la mano.
Yo utilizo aquí una cera gigante de producción para usar como varita, es como una acción mágica mas dentro del juego.

Un abrazo y a seguir así

----------


## Mago Chirleta

Mayico, pues quizá en esa aparente "sencillez" del repertorio esté vuestro éxito con los niños. Con ellos lo más complicado es que se lo pasen en grande 45 minutos y por los vídeos que vi lo conseguís de sobra.
Ya que hablamos del golpe de varita os digo como lo hago yo: el niño tiene que golpear un tubo para que aparezca el pañuelo rojo que a mí se me resiste. La varita es una gigante que hice con un "churro" de natación. La primera vez muevo el tubo y falla el golpeo. Le digo que igual tiene problemas de visión y le pongo unas gafas de esas de miope total. Entonces la segunda vez me golpea en la mano. Le saco la gafas y a la tercera golpea el tubo y saca el pañuelo rojo.
En lo de no regalar nada más que el sombrero de papel coincido plenamente. Yo cuando empecé a actuar para niños acaba el show sacando unas tiras de colores de una bolsa vacía. Pues los niños se peleaban por llevarlas como regalo. Como era ya el final del espectáculo no me importaba el desorden y me dedicaba a cortar las tiras para que todos se pudiesen llevar un trozo de recuerdo.

Saludos.

----------


## Ritxi

Aqui van un par de detallitos más:
Del 00:55 al min 1:05 no se entiende nada, me vuelve a pasar en 1:55, 
Muy bien sacado el libro, justo en el momento que toca y muy rapidamente, sin perder tiempo.

Me gusta las caras que pones :Clown:  Fijaros en la expresión facial cuando las páginas siguen en blanco  :07: 

Después del fallo, prueba esperarte unos segundos más antes de "acordarte" que tenían que pensar en un animal a ver si te dá resultado echarle las culpas al niño

----------


## mayico

Dani buena idea la del color gigante.
Chirlata mil gracias y... Me apunto lo de las gafas.

Ritxi... Cierto que no se entiende nada en el video... Pero vaya se suele entender, es según la resolución de la cámara.

Y si, tienes razón en que debo pausar mas el darme cuenta del fallo. Y también en lo del golpe en el dedo, pausarme mas...

----------


## manuserra

Todos los que trabajais con crios teneis mi total admiración. A parte de que los crios no son lo mío me parecen el público más complicado que existe.

Me encanta tu actuación pero me ha parecido detectar algo en ella y no se si es por tu tipo de rutina o porque no tenias tiempo. 

Desde aproximadamente la mitad hasta el final, la actuación se acelera mucho, y me da la impresión de que no das la suficiente importancia a lo que estas haciendo primero con el segundo fallo (que parece un fallo de verdad). El primer fallo está muy bien remarcado, el segundo fallo no. A mi juicio deberías haberte cabreado más que en el primero.

Y por último, no dejas disfrutar de la aparición a los crios, aunque entiendo que el chaval que tienes al lado irá corriendo a querer tocar y comprobar donde está el truco y te lo puede estropear. Pero son apenas 3 o 4 segundos los que dejas comprobar que han aparecido los dibujos y creo que deberías alargarlo un poco más

Pero vamos, que me parece que eres un genio y esto es para subir la actuación del 9 al 10. Están cuidados los detalles y haces magia, no trucos.

----------


## Ritxi

Manu! De acuerdo contigo!

Máyico, ya nos dirás si cambias algo y si te ha dado resultado  :Cool:

----------


## mayico

Jijijiji eso lo haré Ritxi.

Manu, gracias por todo, así da gusto aprender. Te cuento. No se cual es el segundo fallo, solo hay un fallo que es cuando digo que aparecen en blanco, y se le da importancia a ese momento, despues las dibujamos (zas cataplasma dibujante libro YA) y salen dibujadas, despúes tocaría pensar... ¿Que tal si las coloreamos? Pero el peque me lo dijo antes de proponerlo yo, por eso quedo callado y empiezo a improvisar hasta hilarlo con lo que yo quería.
No se aprecia en el video pero el libro es blanco, luego con dibujos y despues coloreados.
Solo un fallo...

Respecto a dar mas tiempo, una vez que lo muestro coloreado... Te doy la razón, pero eso es según la actuación jeje, para mi el público ya estaba a máximo en aplausos, y todavía me quedaban dos juegos, no me interesaba agotarlos, ya llevaban 40 minutos

Y ya vieron que se dibujó, vieron que se coloreó, justo antes vieron un follón que se monta (a propósito) con la chaqueta, las varitas nido, y el gorro de cartón. El número no me interesaba alargarlo mas.

No me justifico ehhh jijijiji doy mi percepción.

----------


## Rubiolus

> Te doy la razón, pero eso es según la actuación jeje, para mi el público  ya estaba a máximo en aplausos, y todavía me quedaban dos juegos, no me  interesaba agotarlos, ya llevaban 40 minutos


Pues si estaba a máximo de apluasos, entonces ¿lo que sigue genera más aplausos?....es que no entiendo que si algo es cojonudo y crea una sensación en los niños (yo no soy niño y me lo he pasado muy bien viendolo) tan buena,no se pueda potenciar al máximo...¿eso es que entonces lo que viene después no es tan bueno?
Ya te digo yo que a un niño no se le agota asi como asi,.......esto es una apreciación como espectador y como padre....mi hija de 6 años ha visto el video y a pesar de que no entendía bien el audio, me ha pedido que se lo pusiese otra vez y ya de paso le he puesto cuando haces con Sarapón en el paseo marítimo (de no se donde) y se escojona...y tiene seis años y va al logopeda, asi que con eso te digo todo....

----------


## mayico

Jajajaja me meo yo ahora jeje me alegra saber que tu peque se divirtió.

No a ver, el siguiente es mas relajado aunque de final potente y el último es... Tierno, con mensaje, boníto y de Mbiente y clima muy mágico.
La actuación no era enteramente infantil, ya que habian de todas la s edades, un público casi de 300.
Debo captar a todos. 
Cierto que los peques tienen energia, pero su atención no es bueno llevarla a los límites porque se despustarían y sería el caos.

Cuando digo que estaban a tope, me refiero a que ya estaban al máximo, que tocaba ir cerrando para dejar el sabor de boca bueno y que se fuesen contentos.
Quizá no sepa explicartelo jeje es una sensación que cuando estas actuando notas que... Sería bueno dejarlo arriba para no bajar.
Lo que venía luego arrancaría mas aplausos, y el final tambien, y ahí si daría mas bombo a los aplausos ya que estamos terminando, si alargo aquí los aplausos, despues de aplaudir tanto, hay un cambio de ritmo y es hacia abajo para ir subiendo, y en esa caida, está el peligro de que tu ieran la sensación de final y con ello la desgana de volver a atender...

----------


## manuserra

Perdoname entonces!!!! Sabes lo que pasa?, que me lo puse en el trabajo y no entendía nada de lo que decias porque lo tenia bajito, así que no llegué a entender que se habían dibujado, entendí que había vuelto a fallar, con la cámara no se aprecia prácticamente. Entonces te modifico lo que había dicho y lo cambio por simplemente resaltarlo un poco mas para que "flipen" del todo. 

Saludos

----------


## mayico

Jajajaja ok... Pero vamos que ellos verlo ai lo ven, por eso aplauden, y con el refuerzo de la voz que sube de intensidad y volumen aplauden mas... O se le incita a aplaudir, pero vaya, que veré lo que dices y ya te comentaré a ver si hay diferencia en el público.

----------


## Pulgas

¡Ay, esto de andar mal de tiempo!
Hace días que quiero comentar cosas en este hilo (y, además, charlando con Ritxi quedamos en lo haría), pero no terminaba de sacar el momento, así que ahora, mientras terminan de asarse y gratinarse unas pechugas de pollo con salsa de queso azul y pasas (¡qué hambre!) comento algunas cosillas.
*La versión de Máyico* me ha parecido que está muy bien llevada a escena: cumple el principal de los requisitos: *¡Funciona!* Sin embargo... Ay, como que... Vamos, que... En fin, que... ¡Que hay algo que no termina de convencerme! Y es que es tan parecida a lo que hacen casi todos infantiles, que pierde un porcentaje altísimo de su potencial.
Una vez lanzada la piedra, y por no esconcer la mano, sigo comentando cosas.

*Malakatín.*
Malakatín fue un excelente mago infantil que nos dejó, entre otras muchas joyas, unas notas tituladas "*Cómo hacer magia para niños sin usar el coloring book*". Sin embargo, al final de las notas (diez páginas en A-4) nos cuenta su versión del coloring book. Como no la voy a reproducir aquí (canalla que es uno), indicaré que se diferencia de lo básico en una sola cosa: el libro se lo fabrica él.
¿Es importante? Creo que es imprescindible, porque de esa manera, aun haciendo algo similar (en cuanto a estructura y funcionamiento) la imagen final indica que hacemos algo distinto (casi, casi, nuevo). Y eso forja nuestra personalidad.
Fijaos si le presta importancia, que asume que *cuando utiliza el coloring lo emplea como juego final*, de cierre, de despedida. Es decir, eso que decimos siempre que debe ser lo más fuerte, él lo resuelve con un libro de colorear.

*Posibilidades.*
Libros comercializados hay muchos, y posibilidades para fabricarlos, también. Recuerdo uno que se vendía hace algún tiempo (ignoro si alguna casa lo mantiene en catálogo) que estaba basado en un *album de sellos*. Lo bonito de esta versión, es que se podía hacer justo a la inversa: mostrabas tu álbum filatélico completo y, por cualquier circunstancia (viento, un estornudo, alguien que dice mal las palabras mágicas...) se caían los sellos. Lo más chulo es que los sellos se caían físicamente. Es decir, en un momento dado, un montón de estampitas volaban rumbo al suelo. Lógicamente, al abrir el álbum, se veía vacío.
Es el mismo juego, ya, pero la presentación hace que parezca diferente.
Otra versión (me gustó menos) se basaba en que apareciesen todas las hojas ilustradas como *un cofre lleno de monedas* antiguas. Enrollabas el libro, caían las monedas (caían de verdad, aunque eran de plástico y un tanto cutres) y los cofres pasaban a estar vacíos.
La reflexión, la misma de antes, desde idéntico principio creo un juego diferente (y mucho más personal).
He visto un libro de colorear en el que los dibujos son *palomas, que se remata con producción de tórtolas*. La acumulación de efectos refuerza el resultado final, aunque el coloring pasa a un segundo plano.
Trabajando de manera idéntica a Máyico, he asistido a funciones en las que un mago que se fabricó el libro, pero con dibujos infantiles, con *dibujos hechos por niños*. Primero (igual que en el vídeo) los presentaba en blanco y negro; luego los niños los coloreaban. La gran ventaja es que, al ofrecer diversidad de diseños (cada dibujo estaba hecho por un peque) la identificación niño-dibujo es mucho mayor. Tras ello el mago preguntaba quién había hecho cada dibujo y el resultado era maravilloso: un auténtico alboroto (controlado) de niños atribuyéndose la autoría de cada dibujo.
Y, como reflexión final en este capítulo... *Fijaos lo que cambia el juego sómo con invertir el orden*: de ver el libro completo a hacer que se vaya vaciando. ¡Toma posibilidades!

*Mis coloring.*
He recuperado el coloring. Después de un montón de años sin usarlo, he empezado a atrabajar con él. Me gusta lo que permite hacer. Eso sí (salvo en una historia antigua), los cuadernos me los fabrico yo.
Uno de ellos, además de para apariciones mágicas, lo utilizo como *forzaje* (ya os imagináis cómo está hecho) lo que me permite introducir el siguiente juego. Otro, el que mejor me funciona con niños de infantil, está basado en *fotografías* que, supuestamente, hacen ellos con el móvil de papá o mamá. ¡Súperdivertido!

*En resumen.*
*Jesús, felicidades*. ¡Cómo estás creciendo y cómo va evolucionando Sarapín! Pero... De ti me espero más. Más personalidad, más dinamismo, más perfección. Y más trabajo. Trabajo en la presentación, en la creatividad, en ir un paso más allá de lo que vamos los demás. Porque puedes, pero, sobre todo, porque debes.
Así que, con tu permiso, no evalúo el vídeo. No te pongo nota. Te doy por "no presentado" y te emplazo a que te curres algo tuyo (o vuestro) y a que lo cuelgues (o no). Entonces sí tendrás un 9,5. Saes que *el 10 no te lo voy a dar hasta que vengas por Salamanca*.

*¡Ostras, me voy, que se me quema el asado!*

----------


## mayico

Gracias campeón, como veis... Hago lo mismo que todos jijijiji ¿soy básico? Si, pero funciona... Tengo una ideilla con el libro, pero no sé como hacerla... A ver como lo hago.

A ver si algún día me pongo y lo hago. No se diferencia mucho de lo que has visto, pero ya veremos lo que sale...

----------


## Pulgas

Si puedo echarte una mano, ya sabés dónde estoy y cómo localizarme.  :Smile1:

----------

